# Cancer research 200 miles in September 10 year old with only 6 days to complete



## steven1988 (6 Jul 2019)

My 10 year old has signed up to do 200 miles in september. His rule is his miles must be outside as we have 3 CX races in September we have only 6 days to complete his challenge. 

His link if anyone would like to sponsor him https://fundraise.cancerresearchuk.org/page/taylors-cycle-200-fundraising-page


----------

